# OWL



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all!
Anyone here using the OWL system by Emes?

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Marco. I have not used these myself nor do I know anyone who has used them but I have read that they are quite impressive and an ideal system especially for true HD audio. Have you had the opportunity to hear/use this system at all?


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Stone, actually I have one myself...I was wondering if someone else was using it and how he/she was dealing with the "strange" panning feeling due to the M/S processing.
I'm using them mainly for mastering. But of course when mixing I'm switching to them from time to time.
I think the main difference from the Adam P33A is that they sound more like a hi-end HiFi system, while the P33A are more "crude" in all frequency range.

Oh... BTW, if you have phase issues, with the OWL you can find them easier... I think it depends on the way the system is built.

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

How / where do you have them mounted, relative to your console, computer screens, etc?


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

They are mounted on the wall (with a CTR TV holder), over the two computer screens, aiming slightly down.


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh right, I've seen that pic as well, just didn't realize that's what they were....plus they're not on your website pic.

I though you had to have them closer than that....


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

They can be used as mid-field too.


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

So how would you describe the stereo field they produce?


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Mmmm.... it's a bit difficoult to describe.
I think the first impression you have is that of a "nice" counter-phase speakers feeling... The sweet spot is very wide, even if I'm sitting in the corner sofa I can still recognise the stereo image.
When sitting in front, after a while you can somehow feel a 3D imaging. With a normal set-up, when panning, sounds go from one side to the other on a linear vector in front of you. With the OWL you can feel some sort of arched movement of the sound (with you beeing in the center). The best results can be heard with stereo recordings: the sound field impression is almost "as you where there".
Hope it's clear enough!

Cheers,
Marco


----------

